# Official 2012 Pumpkin Patch Thread!



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

I just bought everything I need to plant. They don't seem to do real well here I think it is too hot. It is fun though letting the kids watch them grow.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I got a packet of Pumpkin seeds planted and I'm crossing my fingers that they grow!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

I have a patch growing- they always start out great, and I feel like I am going to have *billions* of pumpkins.

Enter extreme heat, hungry bugs, white moldy leaves from watering the leaves, accidental pumpkin murders by my children, etc, and I have a few.

But we'll see!


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm growing mini-pumpkins (Jack-Be-Little) and decorative gourds. I've got germination on several already.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I planted a packet of pumpkin seeds. We'll see what happens this year. Last year we didn't get any pumpkins  Also planted some corn. Keeping my fingers crossed for that as well!! This is our first year for corn so we're hoping that we did everything right.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Trinity1 said:


> I planted a packet of pumpkin seeds. We'll see what happens this year. Last year we didn't get any pumpkins  Also planted some corn. Keeping my fingers crossed for that as well!! This is our first year for corn so we're hoping that we did everything right.



This will also be my first year for corn. Im actually just doing it for the stalks. lol


Last year was my best year for pumpkins. Got 5 medium sized ones. I was happy.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Shadowbat said:


> It's that time again, folks. Whos growing? Im doing half pumpkin, half corn this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good lord, I'ld kill for that yard....


Anyhow we planted...Monday. 

Couple weeks old pic, just after removing sod. (goes all the way to the shed) Has since been tilled and sown with both pumpkin and corn. Still doing sprinkler and border work. I don't actually expect a great crop this year, since it's a new garden, need to get lots more mulch into it this year so next year's crop will be better. 










(also working on a smaller garden area as well, but not planting it this year, it might get some volunteers though.)


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Good lord, I'ld kill for that yard....
> 
> 
> Anyhow we planted...Monday.
> ...


What is that area right up against the fence? Is it a buffer? I have been wanting to plant up against my chainlink but didn't know how to keep the vines from creeping over into the neighbors yard. This year it isn't a problem since they drove off and let the house go to foreclosure but I don't know how long before the bank shows up and mows or something.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Heh. 

Its....too many neighbor tree roots to run the sod cutter over there, and I am keeping my raven grass to harvest along there as well. We're slowly working our way at clearing it out, by hand/chopping down the grass enough we can sheet compost everything not raven grass this year. 


Raven grass ~ July, can work as a bit of a privact fence.











(same area last year)










Raven grass crop from 2009:











My goal is to eventually grow enough of it that I don't need to go chop reed grass (shorter, not good to mulch/poisonous to the ground) to get my sheeves. 

So, I moved most of it back near the shed this year, but still some along the fence, especially further back towards the shed. Again, that pic was a couple weeks old, I'll get a final one when we get all the work done.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm not officially trying to grow pumpkins this year, but we have a volunteer vine that is growing out of our compost pile. I'm ignoring it (but it's already reached about 10 feet and putting out both male and female blooms). If it DOES decide to grow a pumpkin, I will be thrilled, but I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

WHOA! Blumes already.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Yup. Spring technically starts around Feb/March here. 

Of course, we also have practically no winter, and summer is like the surface of the sun (with humidity!  ), so there's that to look forward too. 

I've had flowers blooming since mid February, and the vine popped up about the first part of March.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

I am growing pumpkins this year. Of course, as it turns out we wont be settled well in VA until nearly August, so my patch will be the vicarious kind thanks to this thread. After failing here from the heat and drought for two years, I really look forward to having a real garden next year. For now, thank you all for sharing yours with me.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

I've considered growing a patch, but after really looking into it, I'm not sure the effort is worth it.

I'm not knocking those who grow their own. I encourage it, and wish I could manage it, but some issues trouble me.
And if anyplace in the world should have a comprehensive thread on the subject of pumpkin husbandry, it is this forum.

For one, you need a prepared bed. Pumpkins are notoriously thirsty, so you need soaker hoses and plenty of water. Lots of bugs love to invade the vines, the vines spread like fire, and to get a decent pumpkin you need to make sure the vine has only 1-2 fruits, otherwise the pumpkins are small and stunted.
Once the fruit has reached maturity, it needs to be stored in a cool, dry place until ready carving.

All this work and possibility of disaster make me feel better about supporting the local farmers market and buying a few from a stand every year.

Granted, I only carve 3-5 a year. If I was gonna cover the porch or the walk with piles of Jacks, I might reconsider.

So, those who have success doing this every year, am I out of touch with the reality?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Its really no more tedious than tending anything else in a garden. You always have to worry about temperature, bugs, critters, weeding, feeding, etc. 

Last year I had 5 medium sized pumpkins. I was happy. I wanted a summer hobby and decided afew years back that I might as well try growing some pumpkins. Only made sense considering my love of Halloween.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Shadowbat,

Yeah, okay, makes sense that everything in a vegetable garden would need a minimum of attention, no matter what you're growing. 
And 5 pumpkins would be about 50-70 bucks at the Farmers Market or local pumpkin patch come October. I don't know if 4 months of gardening and watering is worth that from a financial point of view, but I can see the appeal if you like gardening overall. I don't know if I love it enough to prep a bed or not.
I read that someone used a trashcan or a wheeled tub as a pumpkin patch. Punched holes in the bottom for drainage, filled it with soil and compost, planted the seeds and shoved a hose into the soil so that watering was easy. The vines crawled out and sprouted fruit, he harvested and when he was done, he just wheeled the can away.

That might be doable for me.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Spats said:


> , and to get a decent pumpkin you need to make sure the vine has only 1-2 fruits, otherwise the pumpkins are small and stunted.


Bah, that's really only if you're going for BIG pumpkins. I've never had any issues getting good jack o lantern size pumpkins just letting nature do it's thing. But yes, I wouldn't prepare a bed JUST for pumpkins if you're thinking 3-5 a year. That's honestly 1-2 plants. Me, well, we're carving 100 plus. $2 for a pack of seeds is a lot cheaper than pumpkins, and my secondary water is free (NEXT year my seeds will be too, but SOMEONE threw out the ones I saved last year...). I'll put in a little labor.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Shadowbat said:


> This will also be my first year for corn. Im actually just doing it for the stalks. lol
> 
> 
> Last year was my best year for pumpkins. Got 5 medium sized ones. I was happy.


I hear ya...I'm doing it just for the stalks as well. Although...it will be nice to have some fresh corn...if it grows properly  I'll keep my fingers crossed for us both!!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't think you necessarily have to prepare a bed for pumpkins. I never do anyway. The best year we had with growing them we didn't even plant them. We had let a pumpkin from the previous year just kind of rot in the yard (the squirrels love it) and it reseeded itself. So no bed prepared and we didn't even water it. Honestly, I didn't even know what it was at first LOL! Now...ever year since that I have TRIED to grow pumpkins...I've not had great success. Hmmm....did someone on here say something about ignoring them? Maybe that's the key!


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm gonna try again this year. But near the end of the summer. Not making the same mistake this year that I did last year. The heat killed my vines. So I'm gonna do it around the end of July.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2012)

I have about 20 pumpkin plants right now- pretty decent sized.

I have fair success with them. The heat and bugs are insane, and I often wonder how pumpkin farmers get ACRES and ACRES of beautiful pumpkins. Besides all their knowledge/skill/experience, that is.

My best pumpkin ever, my photo beside my name, grew without being planted. We must have dropped a seed whilst carving on the patio the year prior- the seed survived and flourished.

Yet the pumpkins I plant, fertilize, hoe, water, caress, tend to, give love, dance around, cry over, etc, tend to yellow and die.

I feel that each year I learn more, and I adore their vines. I would plant them just to get their vines. 

I like this site, been reading it over and enjoying the advice.

http://www.pumpkinnook.com/


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2012)

TrickRTreater said:


> I'm gonna try again this year. But near the end of the summer. Not making the same mistake this year that I did last year. The heat killed my vines. So I'm gonna do it around the end of July.


I have saved seeds and will do that as well. I will compare the results from my already planted with the late summer seeds. The packet says 90 days to mature...plenty of time to start in July. Great idea!


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

hollow said:


> I have saved seeds and will do that as well. I will compare the results from my already planted with the late summer seeds. The packet says 90 days to mature...plenty of time to start in July. Great idea!


Absolutely. I'll have them, if they survive, just in time for Halloween.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Seeds are in the ground. 


Now the fun of watching them grow and tending to the little guys.


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

Many old farmers and other farming sources will tell you that if you want pumpkins to make and have them for fall harvest the last day to plant them is June 15th. I tend to follow the rule. 

Been trying to get my seeds in the ground for a couple weeks but work schedules are making it hard. I have a few kinds that I let rot from last year so I'm hoping to get some vines from those. 

One year we just dumped our seeds as we carved and then our pumpkins after the holiday in a corner of the yard. We had vines everywhere and got around 25 nice sized pumpkins from them.


----------



## Autumn Myth (Sep 1, 2007)

I live in an apartment so I have nowhere to grow pumpkins but I will be eagerly awaiting pictures of everyone's plants!

Shadowbat, you have a gorgeous and massive backyard! It's probably standard size but I'm used to our cramped ones here in FL.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

HallowTeen said:


> I live in an apartment so I have nowhere to grow pumpkins but I will be eagerly awaiting pictures of everyone's plants!
> 
> Shadowbat, you have a gorgeous and massive backyard! It's probably standard size but I'm used to our cramped ones here in FL.


Thanks. My yard is actually in the oposite direction. The one seen in the pic, from the small barn over, is the neighbors. Mine is the same size though. Most of our yrards in the neighborhood are about the same size lots.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I enjoy gardening. I always start notoriously early. When we had the warm spell back in March, I bought container plants and have been hardening them in the garage on nights with a frost warning. We might very well be past that point by now...I hope so, since we just opened up our swimming pool.  Nothing beats eating vegetables fresh from the garden. I have many tomato varieties, peppers, cucumbers, and a small section of corn. I have several large jack-o-lantern plants started, along with some jack-be-littles. And a few mammoth sunflower plants just sprouting. The weeding isn't that bad, or watering. I also use potting soil for either container plants or in soil with added nutrients/Miracle-gro and it works fine. There is a certain enjoyment in just seeing those vegetables come to fruition, and also counting the days to fall with the later harvest ones like pumpkins. Good luck to all and green thumbs.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

terri73 said:


> Many old farmers and other farming sources will tell you that if you want pumpkins to make and have them for fall harvest the last day to plant them is June 15th. I tend to follow the rule.
> 
> Been trying to get my seeds in the ground for a couple weeks but work schedules are making it hard. I have a few kinds that I let rot from last year so I'm hoping to get some vines from those.
> 
> One year we just dumped our seeds as we carved and then our pumpkins after the holiday in a corner of the yard. We had vines everywhere and got around 25 nice sized pumpkins from them.



Isn't that amazing? I always wonder why the fallen seeds are ready to go- and planted seeds are like: "I will die for you. No amount of water, fertilizer, or gentle kisses will make me grow. Good-bye."

My husband was talking to an older gentleman at his work who grows pumpkins, and he said that he plants as early as possible. He said that the intense summer heat kills his seedling pumpkins if he plants in July and the pumpkins plants are smaller and their roots not as well established.

I am going to try both. We actually planted more seeds today, because I have saved so many from last year.


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

In general do pumpkins need full sun or slight shade?

I've only ever had "rotters" sprout but they've never quite made it to full fruition. SO I'd like to plant seeds and actually try! I'm just not sure where best to go with them... in full sun... all day long. Or along a garden wall where they will be afforded some shade?? Also... lots n lots of water. Or typical garden style? 

Any pointers... PLEASE!
(BTW- I live in PA... so we have a hot summer but not Texas hot)


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

Most belong to Curcurbita pepo, but there are some pumpkins in Cucurbita maxima, Cucurbita mixta and Cucurbita moschata Common Name(s) Pumpkins
Zone:
Annuals
Size:
Varies greatly from miniatures of a few ounces (‘Jack Be Little’) to giants (‘Atlantic Giant’)weighing in at over 1,000 pounds.
Exposure:
Full sun
Days to Harvest:
Long season growers. Vary from about 90 - 110 days. Check before purchasing to be sure the variety will have time to mature in your garden.

http://gardening.about.com/od/vegetables/p/Growing_Pumpkin.htm

http://www.allaboutpumpkins.com/growing.html

http://www.pumpkinnook.com/growing.htm

http://www.megagro.com/pdf/guide-to-growing-pumpkins.pdf

http://www.almanac.com/plant/pumpkins


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Spats said:


> I've considered growing a patch, but after really looking into it, I'm not sure the effort is worth it.
> All this work and possibility of disaster make me feel better about supporting the local farmers market and buying a few from a stand every year.
> 
> Granted, I only carve 3-5 a year. If I was gonna cover the porch or the walk with piles of Jacks, I might reconsider.
> ...


I prefer to support the local guy and buy his pumpkins. 

If I had an acre of spare land I'd sure grow my own, but I don't. I have a nice sized yard but I never made room for vegetable garden space. Thankfully there is a happy old gentleman down the street who grows a couple acres worth and sells them every year. We drive down there with 60 or 70 bucks and load the truck up. I think we had somewhere over 50 pumpkins last season.

I envy those of you who do grow them, and I pity those of you who struggle with it. I have struggled in the past.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

"I envy those of you who do grow them, and I pity those of you who struggle with it. I have struggled in the past."

 Too true! The eternal battle, a battle for the ages: The home, amateur grower, VS the pumpkin. I picture myself kicking a sickly pumpkin onto a well, screaming "This is HALLOWEENTOWN!"


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

My corn is coming up. While there's no sign of the pumpkin seeds I intentionally planted, we have 6 volunteers so far. 

Anyone successfully transplanted volunteers before? They're in a horrid spot.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

My garden is doing pretty well. Corn is close to 10 inches high. 15 tomatoes, peppers are sprouting, sunflowers are growing, and cucumbers doing good. Last night we stopped at a local nursery and I bought a packet of ornamental gourds. I'll see how these come out. Still waiting for the seeded pumpkins to sprout, several started though. Anyone else "cheat" once in a while and buy a plant with a tomato or pepper nearly ready to be picked?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

how long before youre corn started coming up?


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Paul Melniczek said:


> My garden is doing pretty well. Corn is close to 10 inches high. 15 tomatoes, peppers are sprouting, sunflowers are growing, and cucumbers doing good. Last night we stopped at a local nursery and I bought a packet of ornamental gourds. I'll see how these come out. Still waiting for the seeded pumpkins to sprout, several started though. Anyone else "cheat" once in a while and buy a plant with a tomato or pepper nearly ready to be picked?


So envious. Your garden sounds lovely. I'd love to see pics if you have them.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Paul Melniczek said:


> Anyone else "cheat" once in a while and buy a plant with a tomato or pepper nearly ready to be picked?


We did once and it was the best buy ever! It was an heirloom tomato plant that has come back year after year for us. That thing just keeps going and going all over my yard


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I'll try to get some pics, but it's actually a pretty humble little plot. And I tend to overcrowd...I do start early with containers, and harden them in the garage on cold nights. The corn I actually bought started already, but they seem to have come around nicely. Mine are bigger than the farmer's field in back of our house, lol. It's fun and healthy, and it's cool to see the growing vegetables on a daily basis.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Checked out the place I planted some pumpkins seeds and a have ten little pumpkin seedlings growing!! I'm so excited!!!! I also discovered I have some corn growing in front of my porch with my glads. The stalks for the most part are over knee high on me and growing!! I didn't plant the corn it is a gift from my feathered friends!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I had 2 pumpkin sprouts pop up today. 

Also saw about 6 cornstalks shooting through.


----------



## Bforeverknight (Aug 10, 2004)

The time has come, planted seeds today to start seedlings for this years halloween 6 white, 6 giant, 12 jack-o-lantern size, cannot wait for the seeds to germinate. This is the sign for me that it is time to start working on Halloween again, and to start haunting the forum on a regular basis for all the good tricks and treats. Good luck everyone with this years crop!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

We planted a small patch yesterday. It's in a completely different spot than where we typically plant the garden so I'm hoping that by moving it maybe the squash vine borers will be somewhat fooled. That or I'm going to fill the garden with carnivorous plants as well and just pollinate them myself.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I recently discovered cement leaf casting....how many leaves can I cut off my plants before I do damage to the plant and harm the pumpkins?
I plan on creating a full cement pumpkin patch one day : )


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

As long as you have leaves over the pumpkins you should be able to cut afew without harming the vine.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I got another sprout for a total of 11 so far. The rest are growing fast and are starting to get there second set of leaves.


----------



## bamaquad (May 18, 2011)

Planting mine this Saturday. My first try at this. I'm not going to over do it on my hopes though.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, NONE of the seeds I BOUGHT and planted did a thing. 

That said, I have over 50!!! (stopped counting) volunteers in a horrible location. 

Still, we wanted some variety this year, so I went and bought little seedlings of "lumina" (white) and "cinderella" (short and big around) pumpkins. My Uncle is planting his field again for regular pumpkins, so we'll just have a few oddball variety to add spice. HOPEFULLY I can get CERTAIN people to not toss the seeds I save this year...


We've got SOME corn sprouting, but not other. Planted 2 kinds of seeds and one is vastly outperforming the other so far. 

Lost some of my raven grass in transferring it around.  This is actually a rather big blow. Have to split another bunch next year to make up for it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2012)

http://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/gourds/

60 pages of help: Pumpkins, Squash, and Gourd Forum


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I *just* now planted some pumpkin seeds. Despite repeated past failures, I am trying once again.  Have little sprouts, am watching anxiously. They're Howden pumpkins.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I had 12 sprouts pop up over the last couple days. Ill of course have to prune some out.

Also have 8 corn stalks started.


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

I have planted my 1st Pumpkin seeds ever..... so let me keep my finger crossed,


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I've sprouted...two plants with their cott leaves...I am going away on vacation and leaving them where the sprinkler will hit them, and hope to have some growth when I get back!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I've had two more sprouts come up in the last couple of days for a total 14 so far!!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

This is such a cute thread. I have FIVE sprouts now! We have so little room in our side/back yard...I am going to see if I can just let everything go wild this year to increase my chances of getting at least one grown pumpkin out of it for my children. I'm having zero success keeping things to one or two vines.

I need more males, more females, more opportunities!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I tossed all my gourds and pumpkins out in the garden and tilled it all under so I have no idea what has popped up this year. I've never had luck growing much of any fall stuff and can't identify the plants I now have. Anyone care to take a guess? I think these may be the tiny pumpkins BUT they do not vine...it looks more upright like a bush
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-2012-halloween-picture115125-mini-pumpkins.jpg


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I am almost ready to plant my seeds this year. I need to enrich the soil and plant. This year I'm going to put up a tarp to protect the vines and soil from any pine needles.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

They look like those ornamental squashy things. Can't recall what they're called. My gourds & ornamentals are climbing up our fence nicely. I tried to get some snake gourd seeds to sprout but no luck yet.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't know if my snake gourds sprouted or not because I forgot to mark all my(intentional) plantings


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey all! I actually have some pumpkins growing in my garden! Some of them are getting sorta big! I have had one clawed open by a forest creature, and some of my corn has been chewed on as well.

I am too stupid to post photos, so here is my flickr link! 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ 

The first two pages are my new garden. I also planted pumpkins and sunflowers around my very small yard to incorporate into my haunt!

I am really hoping that the heat and bugs and my general gardening incompetence won't ruin my new pumpkins. Last year almost all of my corn was eaten by deer!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Hollow, those pics are just too cool! You definitely have some baby 'kins growing!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Things are going strong in my garden. Pleased so far.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice to hear everyone's progress.

As I stated earlier, I'm growing pumpkins and gourds. Last year was my first attempt and they didn't do so well. I live in the desert, so the two main problems I have are extreme heat and wind. I am watering them a ton more compared to last year and am strategically providing small wire fences from the dollar store so the tendrils have something to hold onto and to ultimately prevent the vines from getting thrashed in the wind. So far so good.

These were taken two days ago. I have male flowers already, but no female flowers just yet.
























































Here is my large patch. I packed it with compost over winter and spring.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm starting to get vines and what I think are the flower buds. I haven't planted pumpkins since I was little. Question, how do you tell the difference between male and female flowers?


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Spooky_Girl - female flowers have little pumpkins on them. It looks like a pumpkin with a flower connected to it. Males don't have the pumpkins. You'll know the female was fertilized if the pumpkin actually grows, rather than falling off.


----------



## Mink (Jan 12, 2012)

I planted a variety of different pumpkins this year for the first time. I was pleased to see pretty orange flowers pop up this weekend and then I went wild when I noticed the neighborhood family of groundhogs had found my plants!! Within hours they ate almost everything. I got some terrible smelling repellent at the garden store and sprayed it all around what was left...I'm hopeful that the plants will recover but I'm really not sure whats going to happen. Has anyone had experience with this sort of problem?


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm new to this thread! But I have some baby neons growing this year! (well the plants anyway no pumpkins yet) I'm hoping they will grow but not sure as our growing season is quite short where I live. I will post pics one day soon! Didn't know this thread existed!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

My husband and I tried our hand at growing some corn this year. Omg....epic fail!!! Something....birds....squirrels....rabbits...keep pulling the corn up just as it really gets going. I've replanted a few times  Anyone have any advice with this? The pumpkins we planted are doing really well. We're ignoring them though. Whenever I've tried to "take care" of them...we've gotten nothing. The one year accidently grew a vine and ignored it...it produced some pumpkins.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Finally got some female flowers on the gourds and the ones on the pumpkin vines ares tarting to show up too!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Some of my leaves are getting yellowish, am I overwatering?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

That could be a sign of over watering. Of course it could be under watering as well. Also, be sure not to water in direct sunlight during high temps. This will actually fry your plant. Think boiling water.


Ive actually had one plant I had to cut out do to it completely yellowing. Ive also had 4 corn stalks yellow, wither, and die. Im not sure what the heck went on with those as everything else seems to be doing fine.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Out of town for a week, and wow, did everything explode while I was gone. 

The Cinderella pumpkins have laid down, started runners, and have male flowers going. Expect females in another couple weeks or so. 

The volunteer bed has THOUSANDS of plants, I'm having to thin out a 6th time. Have selected 6 'keepers', and they're starting to get male flowers as well. 

The Lumina's have grown, but no flowers or runners yet. 

My corn has been a mixed bag all together. Some is shooting up, some is staying small, who knows. 

Peppers are staying tiny plants, but producing peppers and flowers quite well, it seems. The tomatoes are just barely flowering. After getting frozen twice, I'm surprised they made it at all. 


LOTS of bee activity this year as well, which is great. I've counted 4 different bee species.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

Shadowbat said:


> That could be a sign of over watering. Of course it could be under watering as well. Also, be sure not to water in direct sunlight during high temps. This will actually fry your plant. Think boiling water.
> 
> 
> Ive actually had one plant I had to cut out do to it completely yellowing. Ive also had 4 corn stalks yellow, wither, and die. Im not sure what the heck went on with those as everything else seems to be doing fine.


Now, I am no expert. More like a mad scientist with pumpkins and other seeds that are unlucky enough to fall into my hands. (Evil laugh)

Yellow leaves could be overwatering, or a sign your plants need an application of fertilizer.

Also, when I water at night, my leaves tend to get powdery white fungus on them. I researched this, and found that some experts say watering early in the am fixes this as the water left on the leaves will dry out over the course of the long, hot day.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Out of town for a week, and wow, did everything explode while I was gone.
> 
> The Cinderella pumpkins have laid down, started runners, and have male flowers going. Expect females in another couple weeks or so.
> 
> ...


I LOVE Cinderella pumpkins! I have tried for 2 years to grow them with zero luck! Good for you!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Shadowbat said:


> That could be a sign of over watering. Of course it could be under watering as well. Also, be sure not to water in direct sunlight during high temps. This will actually fry your plant. Think boiling water.
> 
> 
> Ive actually had one plant I had to cut out do to it completely yellowing. Ive also had 4 corn stalks yellow, wither, and die. Im not sure what the heck went on with those as everything else seems to be doing fine.


Thank you very much. I'm really glad I planted a few this year.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice work, UnOrthoDox! Good idea having plenty of plants so there will always be males available.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I love Cinderella pumpkins too but one would take up my "yard," basically, LOL.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2012)

http://s1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/buffy271/?action=view&current=DSCN1223.jpg

http://s1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/buffy271/?action=view&current=DSCN1218.jpg

http://s1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/buffy271/?action=view&current=DSCN1217.jpg

Some of my pumpkins are trying to turn orange. I planted a variety of seeds, and some sprouted...some didn't.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I've already picked some of my mini pumpkins yesterday. They were volunteers...just hope I can keep them around for fall.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a pumpkin vine coming up from my compost as well as tomatoes. One is growing over the edge of my walkout:


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

That's awesome.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh how cool, James B!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey everyone! My plants are producing a bunch o male flowers, but no female flowers.  any tips?


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

moony_1 said:


> Hey everyone! My plants are producing a bunch o male flowers, but no female flowers.  any tips?


Hi! I find that the males start pretty far in advance of the females, at least a week, sometimes two. The plant wants to make sure there's plenty of "fertilizer" there in case of females.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Haha ok thanks! Yeah they've been producing males for about three weeks I figured they would be on par with my zucchini but apparently not.  (my zukes are about four inche already)


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Two larger types, both the size of a tennis ball. And a few jack-be-littles growing nicely.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Have lots and lots of flowers still no pumpkins.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Going steady. I have lots of buds starting and acouple flowers.


----------



## Spooktactular (Aug 15, 2011)

Haven't posted before but wanted to show one of my white pumpkins that I grew last year (even if it is a 2012 thread  ) I usually don't have much luck with them but these were easy to grow.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Mine grew a bunch in this last week. Had to tie up the hanging one so the stem does not break


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Here's my cinderella pumpkins on the left. I find it kinda funny how 'dainty' they are compared to my other pumpkins. Little leaves, little vines...










their flowers are more of a 'trumpet' shape, too. (here's one of the neighbor's honeybees doing her thing) The flowers also tend to be open much longer than the other pumpkins. 










However, anyone know why they have this stuff on some of the leaves?










My drip irrigation bubbler.










the Lumina pumpkins. 










the volunteers, with scarecrow.










My first female blossom. 










We planted two different kinds of corn. Obviously, the first two "rows" type did not do well...


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

I planted a rose bed this year... however I have ended up with pumpkin vines as well, they were volunteers from last years compost. now if they just survive the Texas heat through the next couple of months


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

everythings looking great, unorthodox


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

Incredible progress everyone. My plants are just starting to grow as it has been a real cool and rainy here in the PNW. We have finally gotten some sunshine here and temps above the low 60's. 
My plant size 










And with the rain gone some nasty little bugs are taking up residence 










Any suggestions on what is doing this and how to eradicate the vermin doing this to my leafs ?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks like squash bugs.

If you're open to insecticides you need to spray NOW! before the flowers open. 

Otherwise, it's guerilla warfare, as the best way is to crush them and their eggs. You can lay out a board or newspaper near the pumpkin, the bugs will tend to hide under it at night, then STRIKE!

If you can buy some lady bugs, they do predate on the nymphs. 

In many cases, proper watering and fertilizer will more than make up for the squash bug's damage, however.


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

UnOrthodOx said:


> If you're open to insecticides you need to spray NOW! before the flowers open.


Any recommendations - brand name ,product ? 

Thanks for the other ideas also - I will give the board trick a try. There are numerous fruit trees in this area so nasty bugs have a stronghold population .
We really have to stay on top of the game with our apple and peach trees.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Sorry, I haven't insecticided for well over 20 years. I don't even know what's out there anymore. "Sevin" dust was the go to back when I was working the commercial farm. 


As for my little patch, that female flower pictured above is polinated and set, and about the size of a baseball already. However, our Cinderellas have had 2 females (both on the same vine) simply shrivel and die, neither ever even opened. This is usually a heat problem from my understanding, so nothing I can do, we might just be too hot for the variety.


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't usually use insecticide either (though I will on occasion such as a nest of carpenter ants near my home). Jalapeno-garlic tea does very well for most garden pest or at least the ones my lady bugs don't eat.


----------



## Vai (Sep 26, 2006)

I started a bit late and mine are only just popping out of the ground now, all except the Luminas, which for some reason wont germinate! I have Jack-O-Lantern, Aspen, and Lumina all in peat pots, the jacko's and aspen's are doing well and I'm interested to see how much they differ in the end. Don't know what the deal is with the Lumina's though, I have 4 in peat pots and 3 in a paper towel/sandwhich bag and they havn't even began to germinate. 

I also have a couple of seeds from a pumpkin I bought from the store last year which I've put in peat pots, just purely out of interest, not really seeing anything from them either. Not sure exactly what variety they are.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

James...I have a question for you about the corn. We planted a similar sized "bed" of corn but I'm guessing birds and squirrels kept pulling out what came up. Have you experienced anything like that and if so...what did you do to keep em out? We were left with only a few plants out of a whole planted bed. I tried to replant but wasn't very succesful with that either.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Vai said:


> I started a bit late and mine are only just popping out of the ground now, all except the Luminas, which for some reason wont germinate! I have Jack-O-Lantern, Aspen, and Lumina all in peat pots, the jacko's and aspen's are doing well and I'm interested to see how much they differ in the end. Don't know what the deal is with the Lumina's though, I have 4 in peat pots and 3 in a paper towel/sandwhich bag and they havn't even began to germinate.
> 
> I also have a couple of seeds from a pumpkin I bought from the store last year which I've put in peat pots, just purely out of interest, not really seeing anything from them either. Not sure exactly what variety they are.


Yeah, my Luminas did not have a very high germination rate either. I think it's a 'thing' with that type.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Excellent progress guys! Love seeing all the progress!


----------



## autumn23 (May 9, 2012)

Mine are doing awful. Last year, in record breaking heat, I managed to grow a ton but this year NOTHING.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Here are some from today. My new methods for this year are definitely working. Everything has sped up so dramatically.


----------



## Vai (Sep 26, 2006)

As soon as my pumpkin plants sprouted the weather changed from sunshine to non-stop rain. The result? Leggy plants! Same thing happened last year too. Apparently it's going to keep raining for some time.


----------



## emergencyfan (Oct 22, 2010)

I had some lovely vines a month ago but they are now infested with borers. Two fruits that look pretty nasty and a bunch of brown vines is about all that's left. :-(


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I've got lots of good growth (including runners) and lots and lots of males but no females yet...


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

My Volunteer vines gave up and surrendered to the Texas weather. I might try again with known seeds but not this year. They were pretty though


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey guys. Do any of you happen to know when to harvest small decorative gourds? I planted some early and it seems that some are now large and kind of hard-ish (no longer tender). I've noticed that the more mature looking gourds have the classic hard, brown, wood stem connected to the still healthy, green vine and have started to slightly lose a little color. Does this mean it's time to harvest those at this stage?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

There's two schools of thought on the decorative gourds: Harvest and dry indoors when the stem hardens, or don't touch em and let em dry on the vine. I was always taught the latter.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

UnOrthodOx said:


> There's two schools of thought on the decorative gourds: Harvest and dry indoors when the stem hardens, or don't touch em and let em dry on the vine. I was always taught the latter.


Thanks!! What about color loss? I would like them to maintain the bright colors as much as possible. Would leaving them out in the sun to dry on the vine put them at higher risk for more color loss?

Thanks again!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

As far as I know, it's part of the drying process. But then, I've only ever sun dried them, so yeah, try it indoors I guess.


Found this:
http://www.amishgourds.com/site/1278922/page/456714


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Our Lumina/Cinderella patch. 










Our Cinderellas actually were not doing well at all until the luminas overgrew them and shaded them a bit, then they took off like mad. They also are planting secondary roots EVERYWHERE along their runners. Rather interesting.

Cinderella on the right, Lumina on the left.










We've had dozens of each not set on the vines, and have dozens more that are presently fertilized, but not set yet. 

First Lumina to set.










First Cinderella.












The volunteer patch is slowly consuming the scarecrow.











Some hybrid variety, can't place.










I believe this is a howden or howden big. First one to set, monster. 










The anchor that pulled the vine off the scarecrow.










Hybrid of Old Zeb's and something else. No idea, but cool bicolor, hope it sets. 










The corn.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Man, I'm not foing much of anything this year. I planted only 3 pumpkin plants, and while they are flourishing, they are not producing anything. I have one pumpkin. 

The corn is so-so.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

UnOrthodOx said:


> The volunteer patch is slowly consuming the scarecrow.


That scarecrow is outta sight. I love it!! My problem is the dreaded squash vine borers AGAIN.


----------



## Spooktactular (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Spooktactular (Aug 15, 2011)

Knucklehead pumpkin


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the help, UnOrthodOx!!

Your plants look outstanding and that scarecrow sure is something!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Ooh. Awesome results, everyone!

I still have no females (potential babies) yet; tons of males. Waiting...


----------



## BooToYouToo (Apr 24, 2011)

This is the first time we have ever planted pumpkins and have had quite a few flowered. But what are the odds of not getting a single pumpkin? I haven't seen a single bee around yet this year in my area (we are in the NW area of Oregon) but it seems everything is blooming late this year.


----------



## emergencyfan (Oct 22, 2010)

Are they still flowering? You can pollinate them yourself with a paint brush.



BooToYouToo said:


> This is the first time we have ever planted pumpkins and have had quite a few flowered. But what are the odds of not getting a single pumpkin? I haven't seen a single bee around yet this year in my area (we are in the NW area of Oregon) but it seems everything is blooming late this year.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

My two came off the vine and now the vine has more bulbs.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

oooh boy. I got nothing this year. One pumpkin. This has been my worst year.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Is it normal for the vines to look dead/yellow practically overnite and then just snap out of it weeks later? Glad I didn't rip them up!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Mine keep falling off when they get to be about the size just slightly bigger than a golf ball-any suggestions?


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

First harvest of many to come consisted of small gourds:


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Here's a photo of my pumpkin that's coming along nicely! Pretty shocked that I'm actually going to get a few pumpkins this year. This one is about 6" tall but wide! Yaaaay!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey all! Had to harvest most of my pumpkins...we have had BAD drought here all summer. The poor forest creatures were eating pumpkin after pumpkin in my garden...wow! 

Several large pumpkins were eaten and gutted by packs of roving squirrels. The squirrels also ripped open all my corn and yum yum had a meal.

Many of my harvested pumpkins have been knicked by hungry teeth. Per the internet, I washed each pumpkin with a 9:1 water to bleach solution, to kill mold spores that can cause spoilage. They are 'hardening' on the porch for about 10 days. I am planning on storing them in a cool, dark area, and hoping that they stay good until Halloween!

http://s1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/buffy271/?action=view&current=DSCN1256.jpg

http://s1067.photobucket.com/albums...40/buffy271/?action=view&current=DSCN1270.jpg

http://s1067.photobucket.com/albums...40/buffy271/?action=view&current=DSCN1265.jpg

http://s1067.photobucket.com/albums...40/buffy271/?action=view&current=DSCN1257.jpg


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

My poor Patch did nothing this year. My one pumpkin has stopped growing and is now turning orange. Vines aplenty, just no fruit. Im at a loss as to what happened. There wer eplenty of bees around for polination. Oh well, I am happy to see others had success.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

All of our plants died while on vacation. Maybe next year.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

Shadowbat said:


> My poor Patch did nothing this year. My one pumpkin has stopped growing and is now turning orange. Vines aplenty, just no fruit. Im at a loss as to what happened. There wer eplenty of bees around for polination. Oh well, I am happy to see others had success.


I know that the intense heat in many areas stopped germination. We had tons of bees as well! Shadowbat, some years are better than others! White mold is really overtaking the leaves on the rest of my pumpkins. If it isn't one thing, it's 20 others!


----------



## milosalem00 (Feb 4, 2012)

Here is my biggest pumpkin this year so far


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the patches that did not produce. I am in awe of the giant orange pumpkin and the gourds !
I am actually really pleased with my patch considering the following events. I planted it on the outskirts of my yard after a major landscaping and grass removal. My father passed in June so I spent the whole month of July in Colorado getting the ranch in order. My teenage son was left in charge of my pumpkin patch.
This is how it looks as of today









When I got back I only had one pumpkin, and it chose to be on a very steep hillside. 










I built a catch net for it










We had no bees at all so I have been pollinating the females in the morning using the "Q-Tip Method"

I now have 25 or so pumpkins this size










If they are not orange by Halloween I have some paint !


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

I am way way jealous of every ones results!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

It's coming down to a race on whether I can keep mine healthy long enough now, mildew has started, and I'm trying to fight it as best I can, but it's a losing battle in the end. I keep them alive another month and we should be mostly good to go. I'll try to get some pics tomorrow.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

http://i.imgur.com/UGKqf.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/x1KIp.jpg

We came home from a few days away and were pleasantly surprised! Our biggest pumpkin had doubled size, and the smaller one we thought we would lose has now taken and is doing well! AND we found two others the size of the smaller one! So four Pumpkins it's looking like this year! Not a lot, but still exciting! Sorry for the dark second pic, it was dark and I was too excited to turn the flash on (phone was dying haha)


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

hollow said:


> I know that the intense heat in many areas stopped germination. We had tons of bees as well! Shadowbat, some years are better than others! White mold is really overtaking the leaves on the rest of my pumpkins. If it isn't one thing, it's 20 others!



Yeah. I'm not bummed though. Theres always next season. I did get one pumpkin.


----------



## Bro13 (Jul 24, 2012)

My dad has some good ones each year, I will be learning from the master next year... (ok, he may not be the master, but he is pretty good!)


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

My patch is not producing this year, it has to be the crazy weather and it just now started getting warm here in WA state. By now I should have at least 10 or more pumpkins but only 2 small ones. 

The flowers are still blooming so I do have hope. I planted the week before Memorial day weekend like I do every year.


----------



## SweetnScary (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's my Pumpkin Patch this year. Some of the leaves have water mold on them, but most are healthy. I have a LOT of orange blossoms, but only a few tiny green pumpkins so far. Can't wait for them all to come in. I love pumpkins (so much that I have a pumpkin patch tattooed on my back LOL)


----------



## Rshaunter (Oct 18, 2011)

Neem oil sprayed once a week or even every two weeks will keep and powdery mildew at bay for most all plants. I live in a mtn area of so California do its commonly hot the. Cold the. Wet and hot and wet and cold. Pain. But I spray my squashes and melons and just about everything else with neem oil and I have a fairly good harvest considering I get 3 hour sun in the am and 4 hours in the pm. Still grows great though. Too many zucchini to count.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I've never tried Neem oil. I've been using copper soap to mixed results. I'm a little concerned about the insecticide properties of it, to be honest. The bee studies done are actually troubling. Yeah, the tests showed that if they topically applied neem oil to the bees they survived fine. However, the bees also avoided food sources that had even trace amounts of neem oil. Similarly the tests on the other beneficial insects are pretty moronic conclusions. It "don't harm butterflies"...but it kills caterpillars...where do you think the butterflies are coming from? It "don't harm predatory insects".....unless, of course, they eat a bug that's been sprayed with it. 


Anyway, I'm in the extreme minority of folks that enjoy all insects anyway, pests or no. The pest control folks that knock on the door often get an earful. 


Anyhow, pics.


Our oldest Raven grass clump.











The transplant stuff's not going so great. (this is normal for the first year, though.)










We'll have an OK harvest of it, though, with some 3rd years stuff along the fence (due to be transplanted next year to make more room for corn/pumpkins)











The Cinderella/Lumina patch.











Our Luminas are about basketball sized. We have about a dozen of them so far. 











The Cinderellas are not quite as big as I expected, but they're a touch larger than the luminas. We presently have 5, maybe 6. 











Our little corn patch is just about done producing, probably be drying out soon. 










Our volunteer patch is getting some impressive sized ones, nearing beachball size.










Mildew taking afirm hold on the patch, though. 










Oh, and we had another little surprise. A volunteer over on the other side of the house. In a zeroscaped bed (NO water other than the non-existant rain). 

Thing just kinda exploded out of nowhere. For a while it was looking more like a watermelon, but it finally went full green and got it's pumpkin ribs....


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Neem Oil works well but it needs to be applied very often. I am also worried about the bees and insecticides so I didn't use it this year. I just moved my patch. We aren't getting as many pumpkins as I would like but there's at least 3-4 out there (2 pie pumpkins, one jack-o-lantern, and one that I'm not sure what it is). So I'm happy.


----------



## Rshaunter (Oct 18, 2011)

I like my beneficially to. I've been using neem for 4-5 years now with great results. Plus everything flowers then gets pollinated and I see a ton of bees and butterflies so they must not mind it much. I Spray the leaves early in the morning as the sun rises every week or two and it keeps all the powdery at bay. Plus no aphids. I live in a mountain area so I can't be killing my pollinators, I don't get very many as it is. So far eveything seems organic and happy.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Rshaunter said:


> I like my beneficially to. I've been using neem for 4-5 years now with great results. Plus everything flowers then gets pollinated and I see a ton of bees and butterflies so they must not mind it much. I Spray the leaves early in the morning as the sun rises every week or two and it keeps all the powdery at bay. Plus no aphids. I live in a mountain area so I can't be killing my pollinators, I don't get very many as it is. So far eveything seems organic and happy.


I'm the extreme on this, I know. Entomology is a secondary hobby of mine and I enjoy the diversity in our yard. 

We have a beehive. Not a HONEYBEE hive, but a native species beehive in our garden, this is a species such things are not tested on. I encourage spiders, mantids, ladybugs, lacewings, dragonflies, etc for pest control. We had a slug problem and I brought in carnivorous snails and beneficial nematodes to destroy them. We have fewer pests than our neighbors that hire the chemical folks, but it's essential I have SOME pests to feed the predators. 

Heck my solution to a hornet "problem" is to let a really big ass hive grow in an out of the way spot, as they're territorial and will take care of any other startups themselves.


----------



## Rshaunter (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm glad you are so concious of what's happening in your yard! Always cycle or rotate crops over a 4-5 year period also. It really helps with bugs that like to eat your veggies. But man if I could only get that gopher to leave my yard. Ate half of everything already.


----------



## ThedaBara (Sep 30, 2011)

I do not have the room for one, but so far I am immensely enjoying everyone else's patches


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Rshaunter said:


> I'm glad you are so concious of what's happening in your yard! Always cycle or rotate crops over a 4-5 year period also. It really helps with bugs that like to eat your veggies. But man if I could only get that gopher to leave my yard. Ate half of everything already.


Unfortunately don't have the room to rotate. Doing the three sisters gardening next year to get around the crop rotation for soil nutrient reasons.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

Love the pics of everybody's pumpkins and patches! 

Unorthodox, your Luminas look picture perfect! White and gorgeous!

When you harvest your Cinderellas, I hope you have time to upload a pic. I can't grow a Cinderella to save my life,even tho I try every year. I wonder if it is too hot here, as i see you are in Utah and I a guessing you have milder weather up there.

We have armadillos here that are digging in our yard and I am guessing nibbling on our vegetation. My husband saw 4 or 5 of them running in a pack out of our garden area a few weeks ago.

Packs of Armadillos! Yikes!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

hollow said:


> Love the pics of everybody's pumpkins and patches!
> 
> Unorthodox, your Luminas look picture perfect! White and gorgeous!
> 
> ...


My cinderellas were growing like CRAP and dying from the heat here (mid-upper 90's with week stretchs in triple digits common), until the luminas overgrew them and provided them shade, then they took right off, but the vines die anywhere they're exposed without Lumina cover, so I really think they don't like the heat much at all. I really lucked out that way, wasn't planned to be symbiotic planting by any stretch. Haven't decided if I'll try to do more of them next year or not, there's a couple other french varieties (as Cinderella is) that are all similar shapes, wondering if one of the others would do better, or if I can shade them earlier in the three sisters planting somehow. Depends on whether I decide to do all heirloom and save my own seeds next year or not as these cross with Luminas. I've been most pleased with the Luminas myself. They're producing 3+ per plant, the plants are extremely hardy, never showing wilting in the heat like all the others in the yard, they slap down secondary roots all along their vines, and seem less effected by the mildew so far, just a real easy plant, so it's first on my list if I decide to do an heirloom seed saving. I could then find some other species that won't cross for some variety.



I've had SOMETHING in the yard. Mostly after the corn now, possibly some grubs as well, worried it might go after the pumpkins

It was too dark to get a solid ID. Raccoon or skunk.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Well it seems I have a total of six that have taken! (didn't think some of the smaller ones would last but thu doubled size in two days so I think they may be around for the long haul! This will be my first year having any grown on my own so I'm thrilled! Not nearly as far along as all of yours so I've still got my fingers crossed!

http://i.imgur.com/lwpKp.jpg


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I have one pumpkin!!!!!! wOOhOO! I didn't think I'd get any...but there is one that is looking pretty good and growing fast. Hopefully we'll get a few more. The corn we planted was a total epic fail this year. We did get some ears of corn...but the squirrels tore them off and ate them. We'll try again next year for sure, but I think this year we're just going to take down the stalks that are left (as they are bent over thanks to said squirrels) and call it.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

already posted my question in a separate thread, then got redirected to this one. anyone know why my female buds are wilting and dying before even opening for pollination? i have several of them but none of them so far have made it to pollination. my vines are looking fine. little bit of mildew on the leaves but other than that, they look healthy.. i have male flowers coming out of my ears.. i really would love to know i dont completely suck at this gardening thing, i'd be thrilled with even just one pumpkin. any advice is appreciated.. heres a picture of the 2 females that fell off today when i was out there checking on them


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

What are your temps outside?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

moony_1 said:


> Well it seems I have a total of six that have taken! (didn't think some of the smaller ones would last but thu doubled size in two days so I think they may be around for the long haul! This will be my first year having any grown on my own so I'm thrilled! Not nearly as far along as all of yours so I've still got my fingers crossed!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/lwpKp.jpg


Those look GREAT!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

mariposa0283, I have had many do that. I have had some larger pumpkins, golfball size or larger, do the same.

My husband works with an awesome gardener who gives me his wisdom- he said sometimes they aren't fertilized and just fizzle out. You can self pollinate your babies and see if it improves your growing. http://theorganicsister.com/hand-pollinating-pumpkins/ 

Don't feel to horrible- growing pumpkins seems pretty hard to me! There are so many enemies to contend with- heat, too much water, too little water, bugs bugs bugs, and the hideous white mold monster that haunts the patch.

Just remember there is always next year!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

hollow, they arent even opening to be pollinated. they just shrivel and die, if they were opening i would absolutely be hand pollinating, but they dont even get to that point. 

temps here are high 80's to mid 90's at the hottest, night temps are anywhere from high 50's to low 70's, i planted them late.. mid july i think is when i put them in the ground but they flourished instantly... other than the problem with the female buds the plants look fine, still growing and i have about 10 or so new male flowers (probably more) opening every day. i think these 2 females make 4 that have fallen off, i think i have 5 more on the vine, one looks like it just might make it and open up to be pollinated, but i dont want to jinx myself. the flower looks healthy, yellow like they turn before opening up and the pumpkin is green and healthy looking. roughly the size of a marble. guess ill have to wait a few days to a week and see what she does.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

mariposa0283 said:


> hollow, they arent even opening to be pollinated. they just shrivel and die, if they were opening i would absolutely be hand pollinating, but they dont even get to that point.
> 
> temps here are high 80's to mid 90's at the hottest, night temps are anywhere from high 50's to low 70's, i planted them late.. mid july i think is when i put them in the ground but they flourished instantly... other than the problem with the female buds the plants look fine, still growing and i have about 10 or so new male flowers (probably more) opening every day. i think these 2 females make 4 that have fallen off, i think i have 5 more on the vine, one looks like it just might make it and open up to be pollinated, but i dont want to jinx myself. the flower looks healthy, yellow like they turn before opening up and the pumpkin is green and healthy looking. roughly the size of a marble. guess ill have to wait a few days to a week and see what she does.


Well, everything is actually NORMAL so far for a plant this age. All my pumpkins did this same song and dance discarding a dozen or more females before we got keepers. You are on the upper end of their heat spectrum during the day, which may be stressing the plant enough to cause it to abort some, but hitting the sweet spot at night. Give it a week or two more, and make sure you're watering plenty enough as the roots are still forming.


As for mine, I went back and did some maths. They're just reaching the natural end of their lives. Not a lot I'm going to be able to do. At the rate the vines are dying off I'll be harvesting in Mid-September and having to store pumpkins from there on. I was hoping to get a few more out of ours, but we're hovering around 26, maybe as high as 30, but our orange ones went one big one per vine instead of multiple smaller ones. 

Guess that means I need about 70 out of our big patch over at the family farm. It was struggling in the spring, but started taking off later, so be interesting. We pulled 120 outta there last year (I took 80, the rest went to family). Don't know. Maybe I won't be selling off a few after all.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

you have no idea how happy reading that made me. lol

i just went and checked on the one that was a hopeful yesterday and my hope is pretty much dwindled to nothing now, but if what you say is true (and im assuming it is since you seem to be a relatively experienced pumpkin grower), then it wont really matter here in another week or so. thanks for the info, you definitely put my mind at ease... and if i dont get any this year anyways, there is always next year.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

The one thing you could TRY is some high phosphorous fertilizer. Not knowing your soil or other conditions, though, it's hard to say whether it's an issue or not. But, the giant growers swear by phosphorous fertilizer for the fruit set stage. Preferably liquid fertilizer (direct absorbed into the leaves/vines to act quicker) sprayed in the morning (so it dries quickly and prevents molds).


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

hollow said:


> Those look GREAT!


Thank you! I'm quite proud of them! 
I'm going to do what my Nan used to do with Her pumpkins and scratch 
My boys' names into the pumpkin with a pin so they can watch their name grow with the pumpkin! I'm excited to carry on this silly little tradition haha


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> The one thing you could TRY is some high phosphorous fertilizer. Not knowing your soil or other conditions, though, it's hard to say whether it's an issue or not. But, the giant growers swear by phosphorous fertilizer for the fruit set stage. Preferably liquid fertilizer (direct absorbed into the leaves/vines to act quicker) sprayed in the morning (so it dries quickly and prevents molds).


yea ill look for some next week when i go grocery shopping. i have no idea what my soil quality is but the peonys that were planted there were going absolutely crazy lol. next year im going to be better prepared for this i think.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

picked up a small box of expert plant food with 30% phosphate, not sure if thats the right stuff or not but i went ahead and mixed some up and dumped it on my vine today. i have one pumpkin that almost looks likes its been pollinated but the flower is still tightly shut so i know it hasnt... i gave that one an extra little dumping of the feed. hoping this works. my other hopeful shriveled up and died on me. but so far i dont think any have been as big as this current one is... fingers crossed!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Mine took a long time to finally get some that stayed, and now I have seven! And yet are doubling in size every week so there is still hope for yours too!!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

so glad to know that its a pretty common problem with growing pumpkins, thanks again moony and unorthodox for putting my mind at ease. ill just wait and see what happens.


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

I am really excited every time I look at the patch, they are bigger and starting to change color.



















The ones that seem to be doing the best are all over the hill instead of the level.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Your pumpkins are wonderful rumsfield! 
I have a question for anyone who would be willing to answer:
One of my pumpkins is hanging from the vine, because the vine grew up the chicken wire I had my peas growing on. To ensure it doesn't get heavy and break off before maturity, could I make a "sling" out of pantyhose to relieve the weight of the pumpkin from the vine? 

If not what else could be done? Looking for any help! Thanks!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i remember seeing a picture earlier in the thread of someone having one of their pumpkins in a sling of some sort because it was growing over the edge of their stairs going down to the basement level. anyways heres the link, looks like they're using some mesh something or another... maybe send em a message and ask what they used http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/115552-official-2012-pumpkin-patch-thread-10.html


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

I finally got my first "Autumn Wings" gourd female flower. So exciting!


----------



## Mr Rhee (Sep 11, 2009)

moony_1 said:


> One of my pumpkins is hanging from the vine, because the vine grew up the chicken wire I had my peas growing on. To ensure it doesn't get heavy and break off before maturity, could I make a "sling" out of pantyhose to relieve the weight of the pumpkin from the vine?


You could do a sling with pantyhose, that seems to be the standard way of hanging pumpkins. I found a slightly stretchy fabric and cut it into strips then tied the stem to the vine and the trellis to support the weight. It worked great. The pumpkins on my trellis were about 20 lbs each and not one fell. The trellis on the other hand? Next time I build it stronger!

Sam is 5½" tall as a reference to the size of the pumpkins.





My haul so far for this year. The little ones are sugar pie pumpkins which grew on a separate trellis. The big one, a 'Big Max' pumpkin, grew on the ground. He clocked in at 78 lbs. Sam is in the center. 

Now I just have to hope they make it to the Hallowseason. Next year I start later. Maybe the middle of July?


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

holy cow im jealous!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow. Good for you.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks like my Cinderellas are just about down for the count, debating whether to harvest and store them on the patio or just leave them out in the field. The luminas and volunteer/hybrid patch is still flowering but I have little hope of more pupmkins at this point. Corn is done and drying up fast as well. Hell the trees have started turning on the mountains, so I guess it's just the weather this year.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

My whole yard is infested with squash bugs  
I lost everything and read that it will be 3 years before I can even plant again............


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2012)

Deadna said:


> My whole yard is infested with squash bugs
> I lost everything and read that it will be 3 years before I can even plant again............



Mine too, Deadna! They are awful!


Nice pics above!


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Hollow/Deadna- Sorry to hear about your patch! 

I've got flowers, but nothing set yet....I'm not going to have anything to carve. 

Went out this morning (the lens is foggy because of it) to see what was going on, and still nothing! Some flowering, but not too much!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

OoooOOooo....

Hail. 

I think my pumpkins are done for.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, after the hail/wind storm.

The barren circle used to be the cinderella plants.










They did leave us with 6 little perfect Cinderella pumpkins though. (3 per plant is not bad for pumpkins)










The volunteer patch mostly just laughed off the hail, though it was sheltered by the house some. dealing with the mildew over there.










Most of them have oranged up, but there's a few stragglers still.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your help everyone! Think I'm gonna go with the pantyhose since I have some already lol maybe I'll use fish net stockings so they won't hold as much moisture  

Omg I'm so envious of all your patches! Mine have a Long way to go and there is a possible frost warning for Monday night already


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

my patch still hasnt pollinated any females. none of my females have even opened yet.. *sigh*

oh well, i guess i should be glad that the stores here dont charge 20 dollars for one pumpkin like they do in australia.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm so angry! The one that I was going to go put a sling on today has been knocked off, along with the top of my fence post topper.  right now because of how the city construction is, our whole cul de sac has to walk THROUGH our front yard...and someone wasn't very nice to my fence or pumpkin  gonna have to tell them to do something else to make a walkway because I'm sick of the destruction of people trampling our front yard


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Ruuude!!!! some people have no manners or respect for others stuff.


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

I really, really, really love this thread. I cannot say it enough. I am so inspired to do this next year! Such beautiful pumpkins!


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

I harvested more gourds and the first of the Jack Be Little Pumpkins (mini pumpkins):


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, We finally gave up on the lumina/cinderella patch.










Now I just need to hope they can store till needed.










Fantastic raven grass crop this year. Probably be chopping that tonight and moving some of it so I can start prepping the bed for next year.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

nice harvest!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

mariposa0283 said:


> Ruuude!!!! some people have no manners or respect for others stuff.


Yeah I was pretty disappointed


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow Joosa an Unirthodox: great hauls! Soooo envious! I don't think I'll be getting even my biggest pumpkin to turn orange this year  our nights are growing rapidly cooler  guess ill have to just try again next year and a bit earlier! Damn our short growing season! One of the downfalls of living so far north!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

so i ignored my pumpkin patch for about a week or so... went to look at it this afternoon and these beauties greeted me! i was SO excited. obviously one hasnt opened up yet but i imagine she will be tomorrow, and i moved the petals on the one that did open and there was a happy little honey bee in there with a mess of ants..... i do believe im going to have me at least one sexy pumpkin before too long! SO SO SO excited!!!!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

both of my babies have opened and been pollinated, here are some updated pictures. and this is just over the span of a couple days..

first pumpkin to actually become a pumpkin next to a mediumish sized apple, almost the size of my fist, but my hands are small. 









heres the other baby, next to the same apple.











now a question i have for anyone who knows.. how long does it take for these things to mature?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

If I had to guess, I'd say they'd probably still be green on Halloween, but nature does some strange things at times, and if you get cold at night, they just might orange up in time. Some depends on the variety you planted as well. Some are a low as 90 days from germination. 


Anyway, update from my place. 

I had this great idea to get a jump on the work outside, as we're switching up a lot of the garden to accomidate three sisters planting, I needed to move my raven grass. As long as I was moving it, I may as well split it. AND...since I'm in the garden, may as well whack the corn down as well, right? 

Well, see, I'm allergic to grass, which includes corn, raven grass, and that reed grass I'm so fond of harvesting. Normally this is not so much a problem. I pop a few pills before heading out and I'm fine. Well, raven grass has some SHARP leaves, and when your digging it up and splitting it (which I normally do in the spring, low pollen time), you get LOTS of little cuts. 

What ensued nearly put me in the hospital as I essentially gave myself a few thousand scratch tests for raven grass/corn across my arms. Both swelled/hived/and I was knocked out for much of the day Saturday since the stronger allergy medicine likes to turn me into a drooling idiot. (a Zyrtec once literally made me incoherent for a day and unable to operate normally for 3 days.)

So, anyway, we're getting ready for planting in the spring.

And, we got the arch up for the year as long as I was harvesting the raven grass.










We still have about that much left, and that was only about half our crop.










Doing some sheet composting along the fenceline there to kill off any weeds/grass that cropped up. 


















Our other patch is quickly coming to an end as well. 










I hear grandpa's farm is closing in on being finished as well.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i got the walmart jack o lantern seeds, says 100 days to harvest on the pack and i worked it out the day i planted them that 100 days would be about a week before halloween... but i wasnt sure if thats 100 days from when the pumpkin pollinates and starts growing or if its 100 days from the day the plant starts turning into a plant instead of being a measley seed.

i got 2 new females that opened up today, not as many bees out there but i didnt get outside till 11:30 nearly so i could have just missed seeing them all buzzing around. hopefully they did their job. my first pumpkin is already bigger than my fist and its only been a week... if even that.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I believe it's 100 days from pollination, but it might be from GERMINATION, which would have been a week or two after you planted.

But, I've personally had some small ones on a mature plant that didn't get pollinated until Sept be fine. A lot depends on weather. Specifically getting cold.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

it is getting colder but not frosty yet. i think we're supposed to get snow before halloween according to farmers almanac.. but who knows. ill just have to cover my vine if that happens.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

after googling a bit, i think you're right. seems 100 days from pollination is the going rate for time to mature. that sucks. oh well. better luck next year. ill just have thanksgiving pumpkins, store em in my basement and might get lucky (yea right) and can use them next year.


----------



## BooToYouToo (Apr 24, 2011)

Help me!!!

I haven't read all the posts in this thread so I apologize if this has already been addressed, but we planted for the first time six pumpkin plants along our driveway. I have one pretty good sized pumpkin that is starting to turn from green to orange and that's about it for the good news. The bad news is I think we have most of the leaves covered with powdery mildew and one of the smaller pumpkins I have been watching has gone from green to yellow and now has a big brown spot on about a third of it (the pumpkin is about the size of my fist). Also, alot of the leaves have shriveled up and died, some of the vines have turned yellow and some of the new blossoms are very pale, looking almost white with orange tipped and wilty.

Can anyone tell me what is going on with my plants and if any of the bad stuff is salvageable? I'm in northwestern Oregon.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

probably from the colder weather, assuming its cooling off there. but as this is my first year doing pumpkins, i am definitely no expert.


----------



## BooToYouToo (Apr 24, 2011)

I'ts been in the 80's here during the day and the 50's at night. Not sure if that's too cold, as this is the first year we have doing this, too!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

hmm 50 at night doesnt sound cold enough, its been about that here and mine are still doing great. i have no idea, have you tried googling to see if you can learn anything? its a far cry but might turn something up. you dont have any squash bugs killing your plant do you? i know how frustrating sick plants can be, and there isnt really much online about growing pumpkins to answer questions... hope you figure it out. if unorthodox sees this he'll probably help you, he seems to know quite a bit about the pumpkin bidniss.


----------



## Mr Rhee (Sep 11, 2009)

Attn: BooToYouToo

Are you sure its mildew and not variegation? Here's a description... http://www.ppdl.purdue.edu/ppdl/weeklypics/8-9-10.html

If it's mildew you have to catch it quick and try not to let it spread. Mine got out of control when it got really humid here. Spread from the pumpkins to the squash to the tomatoes. I started cutting off the leaves that got infected and were turning brown but I was wiping out half my vines. Luckily I stumbled upon a solution. I created an organic fungicide. In a gallon sprayer add a couple drops of organic olive oil, a couple drops of environmentally-friendly liquid soap, and 3 tablespoons of baking soda. I suggest adding the water first then the ingredients and shaking it up, otherwise it will seriously overflow the sprayer. Spay it on any leaves and vines where you see even the smallest hint of mildew, don't forget the undersides. Now that the humidity has subsided I find I only need to spray about once a week. The mildew hasn't been a problem since I started doing this.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Well not sure what happened but it seems my plants spontaneously aborte themselves.  the vines shriveled up and died suddenly, one day they were fine the next (ok probably took about three days) they were shriveled and dead. I true reviving with fertilizer but no luck. How can I "ripen" my green pumpkins?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Pulled the second patch tonight. 





































Here's our miracle pumpkin. No idea how a seed got over here and we NEVER WATERED IT. ????










All told, our two patches bring us to 35 carveable and 2 little minis. The green ones WILL orange up. Whether that's in time for Halloween or not, who knows. 










Now to check on grandpa's farm...


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

my little guy is already the size of a pie pumpkin, my other one that pollinated the day after is still apple sized (weird, but whatever)

the other 2 are slowly getting there, but no where near as fast as the first 2. im thinking im going to have to cover them up for a few weeks to keep em from the frost, so they can finish maturing.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

mariposa0283 said:


> my little guy is already the size of a pie pumpkin, my other one that pollinated the day after is still apple sized (weird, but whatever)
> 
> the other 2 are slowly getting there, but no where near as fast as the first 2. im thinking im going to have to cover them up for a few weeks to keep em from the frost, so they can finish maturing.


A lot of times, vines will only grow one at a time, and others that pollinate will get aborted. Could be why the other is not growing.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

oh, well i cant say i'd be terribly brokenhearted if that happened, they dont look like they're aborting yet but i'll just have to wait and see. im just glad that i did it right and the whole vine just stopped dropping the females before they ever opened up. next year im going to be a lot more prepared. but i gotta say im completely jealous of your haul this year. thats a lot of pumpkins. though i dont necessarily envy the fact that you have to carve all of them lol


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Pulled the second patch tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful and amazing haul! *applauds*


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

moony_1 said:


> Well not sure what happened but it seems my plants spontaneously aborte themselves.  the vines shriveled up and died suddenly, one day they were fine the next (ok probably took about three days) they were shriveled and dead. I true reviving with fertilizer but no luck. How can I "ripen" my green pumpkins?


That sounds like you may have had a squash vine borer.You have to catch those early ( if you notice you vines/leaves seem to wilt in the heat of the day, go looking for the spot on the vine where it looks like there is grainy yellow crud and a hole. If you catch it early enough you can actually slice open the vine longways, remove the worm, and then mound dirt over the opening. I saved one of my zuchinni plants this way The only thing you can do is to treat your green pumpkins like they are ripe and hope for the best. do the bleach dip and set them up on something so they get air ( bottoms will not rot out) and see if they turn.Depending how far along they were you may be ok.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Rounded up the pumpkins from grandpa's farm. 

Goal combined (3 patches) total: 100
Last year's combined crop: 113. 

This year's total: somewhere between 150 and 200. I stopped counting at 120 and said we'll sell the rest. 

We've built a pumpkin stand in the driveway and are selling. Too tired right now will get some pics up soon.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

Great haul.

Mine have been molding on the porch.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Unorthodox, you're so lucky to be able to grow large pumpkins. They all look good. I can never get them to grow. I did the final harvest at my yard and will post a picture soon....


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Here's the final harvest. The one's that are painted orange and black where dried and painted with acrylic paint.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Talia was thrilled to find this little one. 










OUR set of pumpkins for the yard. 










The pumpkin stand for sale....after the kids sold around 20.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

this is my big pumpkin 5 days ago









and here is that same pumpkin today 









measures 24.5 inches around! but we're supposed to get our first frost of the season on thursday, so im gonna have to tuck those babies in thursday night before bed. i have 2 other smaller pumpkins, and the vine that the big one is on aborted the second one that was sharing that vine... but im not too upset... the other 2 pumpkins are on their own vines, they arent growing as fast as this guy, but fast enough for me... how long can i cover my pumpkin vines before the cold kills them though is what im wondering? will they last as long as they're covered or will the freezing temps eventually just off them regardless of shelter?


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

Joel - those gourds are fantastic, I will have to try growing some.
Ox- I cant say which I am more impressed by - that huge haul of Pumpkins or the old farm truck. Both make a great combo 

Our temps have made a dip into the twenties, we covered the patch last light to protect from the frost. I have decided to go ahead and harvest , instead of trying to cover and uncover risking damage to the vines.
So far here is what I have to show , still have 7-8 more ripe ones to cut.










Funny thing I found about 4 more the size of Mariposa's pumpkin hiding over the hill in the lilac bushes and just as green. We must of had a stray bee buzz through. (all the ones pictured I self pollinated)


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Unorthodox, great harvest!

Also, my one daughters name is also Talia.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello all! Does anybody want to start a new pumpkin growing thread? I ordered some seeds and have dug my garden back up and am trying to improve the soil.

I am planting some different pumpkin types this year, and am hoping we won't be in drought as many were last year! Some great photos on his thread from 2012...


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Absolutely doing a 2013 patch here as well. May as well get a new thread. 

We're only doing one patch this year at our place, but it's a bit bigger than the 2 combined last year. Planting multiple varieties. And, my Uncle is planting Grandpa's farm again for us. My boys are especially excited hoping to sell more pumpkins this year (we let them have the money last year). Problem will be overcoming the drought this year. If we go on water restrictions, I expect some of the varieties I've got will wither and die. 

Off the top of my head, I know we're planting a brown pumpkin, Lumina's (white) again, Cinderellas again, Mini pumpkins for my daughter, and small sugar pumpkins to go on stakes. 

Mulched the heck out of the new bed, and trying my hand at a three sisters garden, so all kinds of experimentation.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Since you already started you might as well have the honors this year. lol

Its still too early here, but absolutely Ill be planting some again.


----------

